# Gadget's new necklace pics added



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I was beading those beady buddies with Amanda and the neighbor kids the othere day and decided to try something new... well, I made gadget a necklace... they are really easy to do and fun too...

When I oput it on him he puts his head right through it..... I will get a picture of him modeling it tomorrow....


----------



## cocoasmama (Apr 30, 2005)

He will look handsome in his new necklace.

Jennie cocoasmama


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

cool, I cant wait to see my lil Gadget modeling it!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

thats great


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

looks great , i 'mcurious how it will look on gadget :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i wanna see the prince modeling it!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

ok Mandi will do... sorry I forgot to last week...


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2004)

Why are we waiting, la la la .....come on we wanna see him modelling his new necklace!!


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

so cute!!!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

*Gadget's new necklace pictures add*

Here you all go.. these are the necklaces I have made for Gadget.

Amanda made the green and white one.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Awe that is just adorable!!


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

OMG :shock: What a poser....and so handsome. If I ever make it to Oregon, Youd better lock Gadget up, cuz Im gonna steal him! I wanna smother him in kisses!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

they look amazing dori!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*ps* you'll have mail by the end of this week...


----------



## cocoasmama (Apr 30, 2005)

He looks so handsome.

Jennie cocoasmama


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Love them!!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Love them , my son makes them. Over here they are called 'scooby's'
and are all the craze at the mo.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I really didn't know what to call them... I didn't want to call them a collar... i do like the scooby name tho....


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Wow! U made it!!! Koo!!!


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

He looks so kyoote!!!


----------

